# Which rod is a better distance caster?



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I am trying to decide what rod to buy for my distance casting rig and was wondering if I could get some opinions on which to buy. If possible I would like to stay under $150. Are there any decent rods that can be had for that price? Also what are the differences distance wise between 11', 12' and 13' rods? Right now I have a Tsunami trophy series 12' xh action that when paired with my penn 525 mag gets around 450' with a 5 oz weight on grass. I also have a 12' ugly stick xh that only gets around 315' with the same reel. I have considered an ocean master, diawa emblem surf, and the cheaper lamiglass rods or the okuma. I have considered going up a notch to a saltiga surf, a breakaway or a tica. I am a newbie to the long distance game so any advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.
Ben


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you do consider going up that notch I have a couple of 13' rods that will flat out perform for distance. CPS 13' 3-6 and the 6-10.

Tommy


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I will have to give those rods some consideration but was hopeing to keep the bill under $200 if at all possible. Do you have any recomendations on a rod that will fit that budget and still be capable of a 600' cast? By the way Tommy, Thanks for all the informative videos. I have increased my casting distance by around 75' by following your techniques. I hope to someday break the 700' mark. Progress is slow but there is progress!
Ben


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Ben , 

If I can offer some advise the price difference between the Cheaper rods that you have listed and that of the CP will be more than made up for by the performance that you will be able to get from the rods. 

Here is a video of the CP 6-10 in action and must say that it is a very easy rod to get a good distance with and its user freindliness is evident. 

http://youtu.be/ZR2JjT5PAZs

I have a number of rods and am happy to say that these represent great value for money, especially for someone wanting to grow into the rod.

Regards


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

does it have to be new?
many a decent rod can be found slightly used in your price range.
a quality rod is a joy to use and is well worth the cost...imho


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

no it doesn't have to be new, does anyone have a line on where I could find a good quality used rod?

Jeremy,
The cp looks great in action although I am not sure about placing the reel low on the butt like that...I am much more comfortable with my right hand controling the reel. My left is not as dexterious as my right, also when fighting a big fish I prefer to have the longer butt section to brace against my leg. Is it possible to change the placement of the reel on the cp rod? Thanks for the feedback!
Ben


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

What about a Tica UEHA 12" xxh? I found a place that has a sale on those for $150.
Ben


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

nix on the tica.
much better rods out there.
go to marketplace on this site.
in the last few weeks there have been some sweet rods for sale.
i believe there are still a few there.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I will keep looking...any thoughts on a breakaway ldx? I noticed that Tommy endorsed those.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

the LDX is great rod but if you're going to be throwing 5oz or more i'd go with the HDX. Team Alabama surf rod is also a good 3-5oz rod that's in your price range.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Yes the HDX was the rod I was looking at because I do at times have to throw 8 oz weights. Does the Team Alabama rod come in a heavier model that will handle 8 ozs? I could only find the 3-5 oz models.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I have heard good things about the ocean master rods, are they greatly outperformed by the breakaway?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

if u cant do the time dont spend a dime.......or was that crime.......practice makes a perfect rod....or spoils the child... i cant remember


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Point taken....I spend many hours each week practicing....and I see improvements in my distance but I feel like the rods I am using now are not made for the stress that a otg or pendulam cast place on them and would like to have the proper equipment to practice with so that I can only blame myself when the cast falls short.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SWJ,

The factory CPS rods come with the reel seat mounted in the traditional spot, 32" up from the butt on the 6-10 and I think 28" on the 3-6.

The HDX and LDX rods are good value for the money. I can hook you up with either.

Tommy


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

the 12' trophy you already have is hard to beat for under $150. replace the 12mm tip with 16mm and it will perform better distance wise. or sell the trophy and buy one of tommy's rods.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the insight guys!
Ben


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Here is one more comparison for you. If you had to choose between a Breakaway Hdx 13' , a Diawa Saltiga surf 12' xxh or an Ocean Master 12' xh, which would you go with for the best distance with 6 and bait? Remember this will be a fishing rod first and must be able to handle 50+ pound fish.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

For what its worth, the Ocean Master 12' 3-6 paired with a Daiwa SHA 30 is capable of 600' on grass, and is a great fishing combo. Plus, the rod can be had for $150 new, or about half that used.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

You get what you pay for - save the extra $$ and buy the Tommy Farmer 13' 3-6oz


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i got to agree on that.
the rod is the most important part of a surf outfit by far.
if you intend to surf fish for a while you will eventually get better and better rods so why not just get a good one to start with?
scrimp on something else but get the best rod you can!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

To answer your question, the 13' HDX.....I own 3 and it's not even close in comparison.




wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> Here is one more comparison for you. If you had to choose between a Breakaway Hdx 13' , a Diawa Saltiga surf 12' xxh or an Ocean Master 12' xh, which would you go with for the best distance with 6 and bait? Remember this will be a fishing rod first and must be able to handle 50+ pound fish.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

dsurf said:


> To answer your question, the 13' HDX.....I own 3 and it's not even close in comparison.


Plus you can get a Tourney butt for it later and have a full fledged tourney rod capable of over 800'.


----------

